# Anyone having FedEx shipping issues on DoMyOwn orders?



## edixon88 (Jun 18, 2020)

I placed an order with DoMyOwn on 8/18. The package got to the Ellenwood, GA FedEx location on 8/19 and then never updated again. I called and once it hit 7 days without movement, DoMyOwn marked it as lost and sent a replacement.

The replacement order has now also been sitting at the Ellenwood, GA FedEx location for a couple days without updates - expected delivery to NJ is supposed to be tomorrow so that's obviously not happening.

DoMyOwn customer service was great, but if this package doesn't end up moving in a couple days, I'm afraid I'll have to stop shopping with them. A quick google search shows that this FedEx location is notorious for lost/stolen packages and I don't want to deal with this in the future. I'm most likely just going to buy what I need for this project from Home Depot, Lowes or maybe even Amazon at this point since I don't have time to continue waiting. Just curious if anyone else has been running into similar issues.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I had the exact same experience with an R&R order a couple of weeks ago. My package was lost at the Ellenwood location as well and did a couple of round trips between Ellenwood and Albany before finally showing up on my doorstep over a week late. No other way to put it... FedEx sucks! They are all independent contractors who could give a rats rump about our packages. How many videos are out there of them just throwing our packages around like they are volleyballs. The delivery guy trampled through my freshly laid sand in my front yard, twice. I get it... they're not lawn nuts, but they could have the common courtesy of using the dang sidewalk like USPS, Amazon, and UPS do.


----------



## AllisonN (Jul 4, 2020)

FedEx in Ellenwood or Austell GA are the absolute worse. Good luck but it could be a while.


----------



## thebmrust (Jun 29, 2020)

File a complaint with your state attorney general and the GA attorney general.


----------



## tommyboy (Aug 20, 2019)

J've ordered online from many businesses over the last two years. I HATE Fedex. It's coming Tuesday, no, Friday, no wait next Monday. Shows up Thursday.


----------



## edixon88 (Jun 18, 2020)

Maybe I spoke too soon on this one. Looks like tracking updated this morning and it *should* be here tomorrow. Either way, FedEx is still by far my least favorite delivery service.


----------

